# Zingers or Gunners Up



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

I need to buy a pair of Launchers. I run Hunt tests and train mostly solo. I have been gifted a third winger that I will incorporate into the mix. Cost is not the main issue. I dont mind spending the $$ if I am getting more for my money. What do you recvommend and why. Thanks in advance for the input.

Thanks DD


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I prefer everything about the Zingers other than the price. My 2 GU originals have a bigger footprint, but not a bigger throw. Either one is a fine product.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Zinger. 8 years running and the only that has failed has been the elastics.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know how soon until your needing a winger, but GU is out of stock until Mid July. Unless you find a dealer with some stock still left.
Joe


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Although certainly biased, I will tell you that Gunners Up is safer regardless or my status as a dealer. No doubt about it, the safety latch on the release makes it so that I am comfortable with my 12 year old loading the winger.


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

This has been discussed over and over again and everyone pretty much likes the launcher they have. On paper, they're pretty similar. The mini Z and SOG have exactly the same written specs on length of throw (duck: 15 yds; bumper: 25 yds). My SOGs seem to throw a duck about 10 yds. The Mini Z lists at $440 and the SOG at $350.

The ZII - duck: 20 yds; bumper 30 yds List at $400
Original GU - duck: 25 yds; bumper 35 yds List at $375
ZW FT - duck: 25 yds; bumper: 40 yds List at $475

Tangelo ($289 manual only) and Train-rite ($470) don't list distances on their websites. The newer Tangelos don't appear to have the same quality control of the older ones: we've had to redrill the hole for the pin holding the leg in place on several club units and I was using a new one at a test this weekend where the kick release was a little off vertical. We also used a Train-rite and it really could throw - had to set it on the lowest setting for the mark we had...the bird was thrown really high.

This discussion would make a good article for one of the magazines to do. Set them all up side-by-side, test them with the same ducks and same bumpers. I can't afford one of each to do a test


----------



## feetdownhonkers (Jan 10, 2008)

I own two Zingers, a field trialer which has been awesome with no problems what so ever , the zinger 2 was a headache from the word go right out of the box . In the first couple weeks I think I replaced half of everything , Robert who owns the company took care of the problems when all said and done . I just purchased two Gunners Up and basically they look and function the same and I've really had no issues , haven't used them a whole lot yet but they seem to work just as good as the Zingers in my opinion . I would buy either one again . As in everything you buy these days ! your bound to get a bad one every once in awhile . As long as the company stands behind the product I don't have a problem .


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

The main difference is the price. The Gunner's Up wingers will do anything the Zingers will do (and usually throw a little further and are safer), and they are a little cheaper.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

Gunners Up hands down for me. I have 3 GU and my training partner has 3 ZW. I prefer the GU trigger. And if you look around you can find the GU for less than $375


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

The new G4 zinger wingers are a much better product than the GU and the old zingers, the hinges are thick and work well, and the wires are stout. With that said the GU is a safer product if kids will be around them since it has a safety


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate to say it, but you are all wrong. No offense. The wingers are built to last a very long time, and truely they both do about the same thing. The main difference between the 2 is customer service. If you ever have to contact GU about any problem you are having with their product(s) they will make it right. I have owned both, and I have had a problem with both. Nothing major. GU made it right before I had a chance to realize what they did. Zinger has yet to fix the problem. I would buy GU 100% of the time, regardless if they are more or less expensive. If you don't believe me call GU.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

Nik said:


> I hate to say it, but you are all wrong. No offense. The wingers are built to last a very long time, and truely they both do about the same thing. The main difference between the 2 is customer service. If you ever have to contact GU about any problem you are having with their product(s) they will make it right. I have owned both, and I have had a problem with both. Nothing major. GU made it right before I had a chance to realize what they did. Zinger has yet to fix the problem. I would buy GU 100% of the time, regardless if they are more or less expensive. If you don't believe me call GU.




Very true. I was doing some training off grounds at the Grand a couple year ago and bend one of the hinges, my fault totally and I drove up to the GU trailer told him what I did and he fixed it free of charge.


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Dwayne Padgett said:


> Very true. I was doing some training off grounds at the Grand a couple year ago and bend one of the hinges, my fault totally and I drove up to the GU trailer told him what I did and he fixed it free of charge.


That's nothing. About three years ago I was training with a friend and my GU blew over in a huge gust of wind. The leg was caught and it bent about 6 inches from the bottom, and eventually broke. I called GU when I got home and they were very helpful-told me that they would fix the problem. The next day a brand new GU winger showed up at my house with a prepaid return for the broken one. Did I mention a new winger showed up at my house the very next day. They stand behind their product 100%, for that I will always be a GU customer. Plus, they are more reliable than the Zingers.


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

Go to www.huntemup.com Joe has the GU for $375 and that includes the shipping. Also when you check out you get an additional $20 off for orders over $250. That means you get your GU for $355 shipped, and the SOG is $330 shipped. You can't beat that deal.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

seandcso75 said:


> Go to www.huntemup.com Joe has the GU for $375 and that includes the shipping. Also when you check out you get an additional $20 off for orders over $250. That means you get your GU for $355 shipped, and the SOG is $330 shipped. You can't beat that deal.


Sure I can...... or at least match it.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

SouthBryanLabs said:


> Sure I can...... or at least match it.


Are you advertising below MAP?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

GU for all the reasons already posted and more


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

Don't want to upset anyone, but Steve Pittiglio has started building a winger that refines the GU and ZW designs. He's building them semi commercially right now, prices will be comparable to the ZW and GU. Major differences - everything is welded and/or machined. The release is a positive lock system, something similar to the GU, but all machined for a positive lock. The frame is all welded, powder coated aluminum - stability means more consistency and fewer no birds.

I've been trying one out for the past month or so at HT's. Steve got me the 7' model - you heard me - 7'. This monster has now thrown over 300 birds at tests w/o a no bird. The arc on this thing has to be seen to be believed. I lasered the last mark we were throwing - 55yards with a wet duck from the pouch to the landing area!!!!!!! Standard TT pro controller for remote release. He's also building these in standard sizes using the same basic design. This big one is just what the Dr ordered for making sure you get a skyline against a tree line, getting the mark you need from YOUR side of the pond (makes rebirding a dream )
and don't get me started about breaking birds........hehehe.

Only con is they are a little heavier than GW, ZW from the heavier construction. If anyone's interested I'll post some pix.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> If anyone's interested I'll post some pix.


Post some pics!


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

I have to agree the safety latch is looking at protecting you. But on the other hand GU has to be pulled down and latch the release prior to being able to put the safety on. So in reality you are in the most danger when you are hooking the pouch to the release cause you can't have the safety on till after you hook up the pouch. You also have to hold the bag and fold the trigger down for a second so the servo can comeback to latch the ring. If you don't hold it long enough the bag will take your arm off. 
GU has the best hardware hands down. 

Zingers can be latched prior to hooking the bag ring up. I would say the zinger is much safer even without a lock. I have zingers and GU. I much perfer the Zingers. The trigger mechanism is much simpler and easier to work. I have put the nice pullies GU use to put on before they went with the cheaper ones. If you have the pully with the red on the side you have the good ones. The newer ones are a cheap copy cat. They rust and are not the same quality as the previous Ronstan series 40. The Zinger will send a bird way out there since I swapped to the Ronstan series 40.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

When operating the Gunners Up Wingers it is clearly and purposely described to unhook all of the rubbers from the hooks prior to engaging the release and the safety latch. If done correctly there should be no risk of releasing the pouch with enough force to get injured. Please unhook the rubbers prior to engaging the release / safety latch! I teach kids how to use the wingers this way and it is completely safe as long as they follow these directions.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Us adult male ******** don't follow no directions.

:twisted:

Load it faster regards,


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've trained with both and there's no difference in the performance really. I own 4 GU and have had little issue except for some new servos in a couple after about 7 or 8 years of use.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Gunners Up, better release/safer, more cost effective! Only downside is the hardware is alittle cheaper.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

red devil said:


> Don't want to upset anyone, but Steve Pittiglio has started building a winger that refines the GU and ZW designs. He's building them semi commercially right now, prices will be comparable to the ZW and GU. Major differences - everything is welded and/or machined. The release is a positive lock system, something similar to the GU, but all machined for a positive lock. The frame is all welded, powder coated aluminum - stability means more consistency and fewer no birds.
> 
> I've been trying one out for the past month or so at HT's. Steve got me the 7' model - you heard me - 7'. This monster has now thrown over 300 birds at tests w/o a no bird. The arc on this thing has to be seen to be believed. I lasered the last mark we were throwing - 55yards with a wet duck from the pouch to the landing area!!!!!!! Standard TT pro controller for remote release. He's also building these in standard sizes using the same basic design. This big one is just what the Dr ordered for making sure you get a skyline against a tree line, getting the mark you need from YOUR side of the pond (makes rebirding a dream )
> and don't get me started about breaking birds........hehehe.
> ...



Agree with this all the way. I've posted Steve's cell number several times when people ask about GU and Zinger and alternatives to either. Steve's wingers are manufactured in Brighton, Michigan and I've seen them being made so I can vouchsafe for their origin. 

Anyone who knows Steve, knows that he is not a little man eventhough he is commonly called Tiny. I watched Steve hang from the top of the winger frame when it was fully extended into the operating position and it didn't flex. Now if this winger had hold a 250 (give or take 40) pounds of Steve Pittiglio then it has to be strong.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Go to www.trainrite.net they have the safest bird launcher on the market! The trainrite will out perform all of the wingers on the market. Their cords will last for years and their release system is the safest and most reliable on the market.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

red devil said:


> Don't want to upset anyone, but Steve Pittiglio has started building a winger that refines the GU and ZW designs. He's building them semi commercially right now, prices will be comparable to the ZW and GU. Major differences - everything is welded and/or machined. The release is a positive lock system, something similar to the GU, but all machined for a positive lock. The frame is all welded, powder coated aluminum - stability means more consistency and fewer no birds.
> 
> I've been trying one out for the past month or so at HT's. Steve got me the 7' model - you heard me - 7'. This monster has now thrown over 300 birds at tests w/o a no bird. The arc on this thing has to be seen to be believed. I lasered the last mark we were throwing - 55yards with a wet duck from the pouch to the landing area!!!!!!! Standard TT pro controller for remote release. He's also building these in standard sizes using the same basic design. This big one is just what the Dr ordered for making sure you get a skyline against a tree line, getting the mark you need from YOUR side of the pond (makes rebirding a dream )
> and don't get me started about breaking birds........hehehe.
> ...


Pics would be great. Thanks.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

red devil said:


> Don't want to upset anyone, but Steve Pittiglio has started building a winger that refines the GU and ZW designs. He's building them semi commercially right now, prices will be comparable to the ZW and GU. Major differences - everything is welded and/or machined. The release is a positive lock system, something similar to the GU, but all machined for a positive lock. The frame is all welded, powder coated aluminum - stability means more consistency and fewer no birds.
> 
> I've been trying one out for the past month or so at HT's. Steve got me the 7' model - you heard me - 7'. This monster has now thrown over 300 birds at tests w/o a no bird. The arc on this thing has to be seen to be believed. I lasered the last mark we were throwing - 55yards with a wet duck from the pouch to the landing area!!!!!!! Standard TT pro controller for remote release. He's also building these in standard sizes using the same basic design. This big one is just what the Dr ordered for making sure you get a skyline against a tree line, getting the mark you need from YOUR side of the pond (makes rebirding a dream )
> and don't get me started about breaking birds........hehehe.
> ...


 
So you need a trailer just to carry this 7' monster? Seems like a lot of over kill as does throwing a bird 55 yards.....
just sayin


----------

